# saw this guy while hiking... any ideas to its species?



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 23, 2013)

I went out hiking with my daughter near squaw peak in phoenix and got pictures of this little. I had no idea these lizards had such bright markings... I only see them from very far away and so they just look black. This day I had my telephoto lens on my camera. you can imagine my surprise when I downloaded the pictures and saw those bright colors. Any one here have any guess as to the species?


----------



## tortadise (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks like a collard lizard to me.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 23, 2013)

I looked up collard lizards in AZ and while the colors present are similar these little guys are about the size of my thumb not including their tail... and they have horizontal striping down their eyes but no vertical stripes near their necks. their backs are almost black which is hard to see from this picture.


----------



## mctlong (Jan 23, 2013)

Do the stripes near its eyes run horizontally down its back?

--------------------------

I'm leaning toward a western fence lizard.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 23, 2013)

yes I think so


----------

